# swinging jazz clips



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

a thread to put swinging jazz songs, as the title says.

Let's start with Henry Red Allen and his interpretation of Rosetta:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Edmond Hall - Dardanella


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Sidney Bechet - I've found a new baby


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Erroll Garner - Mucho Gusto


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Cannonball Adderley and Nancy Wilson - Never will I marry


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Pharoah Sanders - You got to have freedom


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I hoped to see more partecipation, well I guess there's not a lot of interest.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jimmy Lunceford, For Dancers Only.

https://swingandbeyond.com/2018/03/26/for-dancers-only-1937-jimmie-lunceford-sy-oliver-christopher-columbus-1936-fletcher-henderson/


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Deleted......................


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Harry James, Moten Swing.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Quincy Jones Big Band, Air Mail Special.

The sound isn't that great, but this is amazing.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Jimmy Lunceford, For Dancers Only.
> 
> https://swingandbeyond.com/2018/03/26/for-dancers-only-1937-jimmie-lunceford-sy-oliver-christopher-columbus-1936-fletcher-henderson/


this is so nice!
Actually I liked very much all three examples, the relaxed swing of Moten swing and the hard swing of Air mail special too were great.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

talking of hard swing: Pat Martino - Just friends


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

norman bates said:


> talking of hard swing: Pat Martino - Just friends


That makes me want to go for a long drive with the top down.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Count Basie, Corner Pocket.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

One more for now, Harry James, Green Onions.

Harry James tends to get overlooked after his heyday in the '40s, but in the '60s and early '70s, he had a great band with some fun arrangements, at least after he got through his chestnuts that the older dancers wanted to hear. The clarinet player starts out at the bottom of his horn and works his way up to its very top.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> One more for now, Harry James, Green Onions.
> 
> Harry James tends to get overlooked after his heyday in the '40s, but in the '60s and early '70s, he had a great band with some fun arrangements, at least after he got through his chestnuts that the older dancers wanted to hear. The clarinet player starts out at the bottom of his horn and works his way up to its very top.


interesting version, I knew only the original from Booker T.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Sal Nistico taking a great solo on Horace Silver's Sister Sadie with the orchestra of Woody Herman


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

norman bates said:


> Sal Nistico taking a great solo on Horace Silver's Sister Sadie with the orchestra of Woody Herman


Sal Nistico was a monster player.

Back in the day, my two favorite bands to hear live were Count Basie and Woody Herman. Count Basie's band was ultra cool, but Woody's bands were always amped up, and you never knew what they were going to do.

One time they went into an extended rock jam, the band spontaneously started singing "Ah, make it funky," the keyboard player stood up and started gyrating his hips, and while Woody was distracted with all that, the trumpets snuck out and reentered at the back of the auditorium, one trumpet in each aisle, and walked down playing as loud and high as they could. It was crazy, intense, and so in the moment that it couldn't be reproduced on tape or film.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Sal Nistico was a monster player.
> 
> Back in the day, my two favorite bands to hear live were Count Basie and Woody Herman. Count Basie's band was ultra cool, but Woody's bands were always amped up, and you never knew what they were going to do.


I went to a Woody Herman concert earlier in the year he died. Never saw Basie live.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Shirley Scott and Stanley Turrentine. Ms. Scott's skills on the Hammond organ need to be remembered. And I wish when I took organ lessons, they would have taught me to play like that.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's some classic swing (though I don't think it was called swing yet) from Bix Beiderbecke, with Frankie Trumbauer on C melody sax (I have a C melody sax because of him).


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Great one! I love Johnny Hodges. The others guys are great also, but when Johnny Hodges is on, I tend to drop everything and listen.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Speaking of great saxophone players, here are, in order of appearance, Charlie Rouse, Phil Woods, Coleman Hawkins, and Benny Carter. (Phil plays a freakin' tone row in the bridge of his solo).


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

From an album I always enjoy playing. Bob Brookmeyer's compositions are quite sophisticated.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Speaking of Mel Lewis, here's a nice groove by Thad Jones with a band made up of New York studio musicians playing mostly for the fun of it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

norman bates said:


> Pharoah Sanders - You got to have freedom


Pharoah Sanders had such a great sound. Personally, I don't really enjoy John Coltrane because his sound was so dry (I think he wanted a better sound; one time Pharoah Sanders asked him for a mouthpiece, and he opened up a bag full of them). But Pharoah Sanders' sound is so rich, I have no problem following him into whatever he feels like jumping into. (I know; don't jump on me for this blasphemy. It's just a personal preference.)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

norman bates said:


> Sidney Bechet - I've found a new baby


Sidney is so much fun. He doesn't really fit into his ensembles; he's just this dominating presence, like an opera singer in a jazz band. And it's just a step from him to Johnny Hodges and from Johnny Hodges to Ben Webster.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Because of the season, here is Charlie Parker playing White Christmas. What he plays is remarkable; the phrases are so well shaped.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Shirley Scott and Stanley Turrentine. Ms. Scott's skills on the Hammond organ need to be remembered. And I wish when I took organ lessons, they would have taught me to play like that.


sorry if I'm replying only now... in any case this is so good! I remember I listened something with Shirley Scott in the past but I definitely have to check out some more of her music. I'm going to listen the other videos as soon as possible.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Here's some classic swing (though I don't think it was called swing yet) from Bix Beiderbecke, with Frankie Trumbauer on C melody sax (I have a C melody sax because of him).


I knew this already, but I was listening a lot of Lester Young recently and it's apparent how his sound was influenced by Trumbauer, it's almost proto cool jazz.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Victor Redseal said:


>


you can't go wrong with the Duke.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Vasks said:


> From an album I always enjoy playing. Bob Brookmeyer's compositions are quite sophisticated.


This reminded me of another Brookmeyer work for the album Make me smile, a third stream tune called The Nasty dance that was quite cerbral and dissonant, but there's a great fast solo of Joe Lovano that swings hard (5:42):


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

*Thad Jones - Mel Lewis Big Band: The Groove Merchant*

Mel Lewis was a great big band drummer, understated but in the pocket. Written by Jerome Richardson, this features an extended soli for the saxes and an angular shout chorus which should sound cerebral but doesn't.

[video]https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=thad+jones+groove+merchant&&view=detail&mid=949AD6061304EEDBB8D4949AD6061304EEDBB8D4&&FORM=VRDGAR&ru=%2Fvideos%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dthad%2Bjones%2Bgroove% 2Bmerchant%26qs%3Dn%26form%3DQBFVBC%26sp%3D-1%26pq%3Dthad%2Bjon%26sc%3D8-8%26sk%3D%26cvid%3D203EA041AD744441BA861ADC26B26EA 8[/video]


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

norman bates said:


> This reminded me of another Brookmeyer work for the album Make me smile, a third stream tune called The Nasty dance that was quite cerbral and dissonant, but there's a great fast solo of Joe Lovano that swings hard (5:42):


The opening sounds like Edgard Varese getting funky. In fact, it reminds me of what a collaboration would have sounded like between Frank Zappa and Varese if they had ever managed to get together.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Speaking of Frank Zappa, I suppose the Grand Wazoo qualifies as swinging, though a couple times he can't stop himself from interrupting the groove. The trumpet solo goes on too long and doesn't 
really go anywhere, so you can fast forward from 6:27 to 10:00, but Billy Byers' trombone solo at 3:45 is so doggone tasty that I even transcribed it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is kind of a big band / fusion rendition of a tune originally recorded by Steps Ahead in the 80s. I've always enjoyed the tune and this is a great performance with Mike Mainieri on vibes. It grooves and swings.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

There are some pieces that you hear and immediately associate with one band, these two for example


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dorsetmike said:


> There are some pieces that you hear and immediately associate with one band, these two for example


I got a message that the second video was unavailable. What was it?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

starthrower said:


> This is kind of a big band / fusion rendition of a tune originally recorded by Steps Ahead in the 80s. I've always enjoyed the tune and this is a great performance with Mike Mainieri on vibes. It grooves and swings.


I've never seen an EWI in a big band. I'm guessing it's a tribute to Mike Brecker.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

It was Basie, April lin Paris, the version with 2 "once more" s

See if this one works


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dorsetmike said:


> It was Basie, April lin Paris, the version with 2 "once more" s


The band's appearance in Blazing Saddles playing April in Paris was one of the great moments in film history.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Amazing, amazing clip...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, shucks, I just realized the bass and piano on Sunburst's video are Slim and Slam!

Here's Slim Gaillard on a truly weird piece with a nice groove.


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Since composer/arranger Sammy Nestico just passed away, here's one of his fast swingin' charts


----------

